# posting pics with photobucket



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2014)

I cant figure out how to post pick with photobucket.

Any help?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2014)

Individually load the pictures on your computer....   I have a SMF folder set up to store them.... Then follow the directions when you click on the IMAGE icon next to the paper clip in the tool bar.....  I haven't seen photo bucket work well on this forum....


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks.  I was trying to link it right from photobucket.


----------



## flash (Feb 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks.  I was trying to link it right from photobucket.


You can. Use the "Direct" link though, then use the picture icon above to paste it into the thread.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2014)

Does the pic show up or a link?


----------



## flash (Feb 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Does the pic show up or a link?


You should get a photo showing up if you use the picture Icon that is up above this text box. Paste the Direct Link and give it a go.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2014)

adamphone273_zps589d1f29.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 14, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2014)

adamphone268_zps75471d27.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 14, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2014)

I got it.

Thanks Flash.  It is so much quicker.


----------



## flash (Feb 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I got it.
> 
> Thanks Flash.  It is so much quicker.


True. I have quite a bank of photos I have posted on here. I use alot for learning purpose's for when members post question. This site keeps a record of them and you can easily recall them when you go to post a photo. You will see a "My Recent Photos" when you chose the Picture Icon when you post.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 15, 2014)

Its alot quicker using the direct link from photobucket rather than uploading from my pc.


----------



## mchar69 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am trying to upload from photobucket - what is a picture icon?

I cannot load from PB to SMF.


----------



## flash (Mar 1, 2014)

You see the menu buttons above in the reply box,  SOURCE, NORMAL, SIZE, etc, etc . In the last group, the first one is the Photo icon. Use that one to upload photos. If you already have them on Photobucket, then after uploading, use the Direct Link, copy it and hit the Icon button and paste the link in the URL space.


----------

